# Andalusian



## vampirecitrus (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm in love with your horse! hes so pretty! How long have you had him?


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

he is sooo pretty....how do you trust him to run on the beach like that by himself?..we is soo cute


----------



## * Dusky Cowgirl * (Feb 21, 2007)

hehe english cowgirl!  
I was riding Pappy in that photo and I edited it and took me off of him! :lol: 
I got Pappy in April 2005! 
He is pretty and he KNOWS it!  

-Dusky xoxoxoxo


----------



## storm_ruckus (Feb 24, 2007)

omg that horse is B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L! 

how did you let him run on the beach like that??


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

* Dusky Cowgirl * said:


> hehe english cowgirl!
> I was riding Pappy in that photo and I edited it and took me off of him! :lol:
> I got Pappy in April 2005!
> He is pretty and he KNOWS it!
> ...


oh...haha you had me going there....my jaw pretty mush hit my keyboard when i saw him runnig by himself...he's beautiful


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

i looked at the picture again and in the reflecting you can just make out your leg.....haha!


----------



## Christina (Feb 23, 2007)

Your horse is BEAUTIFUL!! Wow.. Great job with removing yourself, I didn't notice  That first picture is really gorgeus!!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

* Dusky Cowgirl * said:


> hehe english cowgirl!
> I was riding Pappy in that photo and I edited it and took me off of him! :lol:
> I got Pappy in April 2005!
> He is pretty and he KNOWS it!
> ...


Thats SO cool! how did you do that? I need to learn....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

He's gorgeous- that fist pic on the bach- StUNNING!  Were you riding bareback? Any halter/bridle?


----------



## * Dusky Cowgirl * (Feb 21, 2007)

Yeah i was riding Bareback with a bridle on. 
I removed it with a program called Gimp! 
Yeah i really like that pacture! :wink: 
I know you can just see a little bit of my leg..... 

Thanks guys! 
-Dusky xoxoxoxo


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

WOW!!! You can't say much more than that!!!


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

Well, he's a beautiful horse. That is a beautiful picture of him and your leg on the beach (hehehe). Stunning.


----------



## anni257 (Jan 5, 2007)

...


----------



## * Dusky Cowgirl * (Feb 21, 2007)

He was born in Australia. His grand dam was one of the first Andalusians bought to Australia or something! 

Thats awsome that you have one to! Over here in SA there Are only 3 Stallions standing at stud (NOT VERY MANY IN OTHER WORDS!) 

-Dusky xoxoxoxo


----------



## anni257 (Jan 5, 2007)

... I come from Germany... maybe this is the reason why there are more andalusians in this area.
Last weekend, we`ve had out andalusian-regular's table with about 40 people. Don't ask me how many andalusians there are in Germany (unless not more than warmbloods or ponies).
many, many, many...
Mine came from Spain several yeras ago but that is nothing really special here.
Is yours still a stallion?
Annika


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

awesome! nice photoshop job!  He is very beautiful!


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

WOW!, that is literally one of the prettiest horses I have ever seen! I just *LOVE* that beach picture!!!!!


----------



## jumpinginthedark (Feb 9, 2007)

your horse is soooooooooo lovely my ponys would never run on the beach like that and come back


----------



## * Dusky Cowgirl * (Feb 21, 2007)

lol jumpinginthedark! I was riding him in that pic but i edited it and took myself off! So he wasnt running along by himself!  

No Pappys a gelding but i think he had 3-4 foals. I know one of them. We compete against him at shows because hes a purebred gelding to! 

Thanks guys! 
-Dusky xoxoxoxo


----------



## Horse Chick (Dec 7, 2006)

wow your horse is beautiful hehe love him and he's so pretty. i loved the first one of him on the beach.


----------



## Mare319 (May 20, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

wow you have some skills at photo shop girl!!! i love your horse!!! lol i had to read that comment where you said you photo shoped the beach pic and then i looked at the pic and i was like OOOOOH!!! i can see where you filled in the horse with "white". great horse great photo shop skills hey what more could you ask for *well i would't mind haveing some fruit right now but that's about it*  :lol:


----------



## horseywanderer (Feb 10, 2007)

wow great pics and lovely horse


----------

